# Camera reccomendation



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I am planning a family trip to India next March. We are planning on traveling light but still want to try and get some nice pics. I will be taking along an iBook and a digital camera but that is it for electronics. I would love to take a Nikon D70 but it isn't exactly small (especially with the massive zoom lense).

I would like to take a small, medium resolution, high zoom digital camera with me so I am looking for recommendations. Anyone here have experience with the Olympus 10X cameras? Are there other cameras that can compete with that kind of zoom in a reasonably small body? 

I have until March to sort it out and cost will be something of a factor (given the cost of the rest of the trip). Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

I just bought a Canon Powershot S60. Great price, fantastic features and excellent quality.

As for the zoom, the camera only does 3.6x optical, which is expected for a camera that size - but you can purchase an additional telephoto lens for more zooming.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Personally if I were going to India I would leave my long telephoto lens at home and shoot wide. Telephoto would be good for close-ups but if I were walking through the streets or taking shots of scenery I would most likely use a wide.

Different people shoot different ways, I know, but if you already have the D70 it would be much more manageable with a small wide on it.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

There are a stack of reasonable cameras that can meet your needs. One of the finest in therms of value / performance / size is this one:
Lumix


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't have the D70 yet as it's my next Airmiles purchase. I'm about 3000 points short for it. I'm hoping to have enough points before March but 3000 points takes an aweful lot of spending.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Macified

Out of interest, why have you settled on the D70?


----------



## guzzi guy (Aug 21, 2005)

I agree with Pelao. Panasonis/ Lumix cameras are great, and the greatest feature in my opinion is the Lieca lenses they use I have a Lumix DMC-FX7 because the camera is very compact and takes amazing pictures. A friend of mine has the camera Pelao recommended, and he takes thousands of pictures, and he couldn't be happier. It has the capability of being almost entirely manual (I think they have gone one farther on the newest model with manual zoom).

The linked website is also very helpful in find top rated cameras.


----------



## tintin (Sep 19, 2005)

I just recently picked up a Canon Powershot S1 - compact enough, 10x STABILIZED zoom, 3MP, Compact Flash Type I and II (Microdrive - I use a 4GB Hitachi - 2,400 picture storage) etc. They're discontinued, replaced by the 5MP, 12x zoom S2.

I got a refurbished one through Futureshop for $370+tax. I then picked up a floor model from Sears for $270+tax. You might find one, or if you have the $ in your budget, pick up the S2. SD memory storage in the new camera.

Can't say enough good things - very, very highly rated cameras. They take fantastic video too - the S2 records sound in stereo. They also allow zoom lens operation in video mode, uncommon on digital cameras.

Canon all the way.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

That's a long way off, especially in "digital camera years." If you're talking March, I'd wait until February to shop. The digital camera market moves almost as fast as the computer market--anything you like now may be outdated by then.


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

The Olyumpus C740 ultra zoom has produced good reuslts for me. If you are considering an SLR than look at the Nikon D50 in head to head comparisons with the D70 experts found minimul difference. Unless you are a pro the D50 should suit your needs. I bought mine at Henrys in early Aug and the package included a second battery and a tripod. Paid $1079.00. I belive the price has dropped a bit since. This camera has been all it I expected and more.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

CarbonKen makes a good point....what type of shooting do you want to do? Myself, I can never decide so I end up lugging loads of camera gear (but it's worth it). You pay a bit more for a good wide angle and if you want your camera to be versatile enough to do wide and zoom it will be a bit of an investment. 

I have the Canon Digital Rebel. I just dropped a load of cash on a nice ultra wide EFS lens for my trip to California and between it and my 300 mm stabilized telephoto I was very satisfied with my shooting options....but as I said, I always lug a lot of lenses around, sacrificing other items.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I have a Canon S2 IS with a 12X optical zoom. It is a great camera for pics and short video clips (up to 1GB). It is also Mac-friendly.


----------



## theanticrust (Jan 24, 2004)

I would suggest one of the Canon Powershot SD-series. Seeing if your going to keep this camera after you get your dSLR, it's nice to have a pocket friendly camera that you can carry with you all the time.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Hmmm.... There's a world of units out there for you to pick from. I have used Sonys (s85, V1 and P100) and a Digital Rebel (picked up on clearance). +, if you have until March, which is @ least 1 full gen in Consumer Electronics, maybe 2. So, you'll have lots of time, and will be able to save tons of $ round Boxing day - let alone the new year, when sales s l o w d o w n. 

Digi SLRs can be a pain yo carry around, esp for spontaneous shots. A point and shoot might be something to keep in mind. How small you want to go is the Q?. I love my P100. 5 MP with very competent zoom, and can take some great shots. But I also say that as I have learned to love the Sony GUI, and know how to work them well. Batt life on it rawks as well, which something you will want to look into when many. To boot, they also came with the AC cords an all - something that i thought would be given, but not the case @ all. 

Anyhow, I also do like the Canon S1/S2 for what they do (good vid+strong zoom). The new Sony's don't look bad @ all either. H1?? 

Anyhow, happy shopping. Let us know what you got!

H!


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

For pocketable cameras, I like the Ricoh digicams - fast to use with common sense features.

But a Pentax *ist DS with a Zenitar 16mm lens or 35mm/F2 would be fun. Or the Sony DSC-R1. Both have APS-C sized sensors which give much better quality than the small cameras.

Canon S2 looks great too.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Just A Word of Caution...*

The chances of having valuables stolen are *very* high while you are traveling.
Conventional wisdom is; "Don't take anything you can't afford to lose."



Sorry for the downer note. I'm really not trying to be a buzz kill.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Pelao said:


> Out of interest, why have you settled on the D70?


Well, the D70 is a very well regarded camera. I already have a Nikon SLR (film) and a couple of good, compatible lenses. Besides that, I can get it with Airmiles which essentially means that I buy it for the price of one or two years fees ($65-$130), a far cry from the $1400ish in store prices.

For my trip purposes, I want a smaller unit due to size and weight considerations and the potential theft factor. I will keep the unit beyond the trip and it will act as an adjunct to the D70 so that I have options when considering pictures.

Thanks for all the recommendations, keep them coming.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Macified said:


> Well, the D70 is a very well regarded camera. I already have a Nikon SLR (film) and a couple of good, compatible lenses. Besides that, I can get it with Airmiles which essentially means that I buy it for the price of one or two years fees ($65-$130), a far cry from the $1400ish in store prices.
> 
> For my trip purposes, I want a smaller unit due to size and weight considerations and the potential theft factor. I will keep the unit beyond the trip and it will act as an adjunct to the D70 so that I have options when considering pictures.
> 
> Thanks for all the recommendations, keep them coming.


Yah, with compatible lenses you'd be stupid NOT to get the D70. Especially if you pay for it with Airmiles.

Good luck.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

I recently switched from Canon to Nikon (D70s) and I can say that I am very pleased with the results. But is this the right camera to take with you to India? Depends on how you travel. If you don't mind lugging around a padded camera bag, then by all means go with the D70s. But if travelling light is important to you, then I would heartily recommend Nikon's point and shoot Coolpix series or even Canon's Powershot series. Both manufacturers make some of the best lenses out there.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

Here's an off-the-wall idea: a small, unobtrusive, quiet film camera with one focal length.
http://www.cameraquest.com/com35s.htm
This way you can get the same awesome shallow depth of field you'd get with the D70, plus superior dynamic range.
Pair it with some really really good film, and it brings a whole new meaning to after-the-fact digital zoom.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

(( p g )) said:


> I recently switched from Canon to Nikon (D70s) and I can say that I am very pleased with the results. But is this the right camera to take with you to India? Depends on how you travel. If you don't mind lugging around a padded camera bag, then by all means go with the D70s. But if travelling light is important to you, then I would heartily recommend Nikon's point and shoot Coolpix series or even Canon's Powershot series. Both manufacturers make some of the best lenses out there.


It's funny how many people I see that are switching from Nikon to Canon or Canon to Nikon for all sorts of different reasons. A friend of mine just switched from a D70 to a 20D and he is quite happy.

Instead of just selling your old gear at a loss these "switchers" should just get together and swap gear


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I've been a Minolta Dimage fan for years and bought a Minolta Dimage 5 a few
years back and got quite a lot of use out it, I took it on a cruise of the inner Carib
a few years ago and got some amazing photographs with it.

http://www.steves-digicams.com/2001_reviews/dimage5.html

I recently bought a Konica/Minolta Dimage A2 and hope to take it with me on my
next cruise of the outer Carib sometime in the very near future.

http://www.steves-digicams.com/2004_reviews/a2.html

I still use the Dimage 5 for taking near infrared photographs with my Hoya R72 filter.
The A2 can't take near infrared shots, But it has a great anti-shake feature though.

Ifrared R72 filter links:
http://www.echeng.com/photo/infrared/tutorial/
http://infrareddreams.com/
http://tedfelix.com/IR/
http://www.robwilliams.ca/infrared_landscapes.htm


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

It's been said that a traveller hasn't travelled until they've been to India...

I have no idea how you're travelling and for what duration, but I'd keep your kit to the bare minimum. I've done a lot of travelling with very expensive and bulky cameras: large SLRs, Hasselblads etc. You definitely want to go small[er] here ... it's so easy to sit in the comfort of North America and think that lugging a DSLR will be OK. I'd also re-think the whole iBook thing - iBooks are heavy ... again this is only advice and I have no idea how you're travelling. 

A couple of months ago, I bought a Canon G6 [7.1 mp] and I'm very happy with the Camera, it's basically a prosumer compact camera [think of it as a poor-man's Leica M7, which is perhaps the best travel camera - period]. You can even purchase a lens mount and use polarizers and other filters. The camera is feature rich, has a decent lens and can also shoot in RAW format. Oh and it has rediculously good battery life ... I've maybe charged it 15 times since April and I use it a lot. Check it and other cameras out at: www.dpreview.com

I've also used the D70, which takes great images and is feature rich as well, but again DSLRs are much larger and bulkier, which also makes them more of a target. If you decide to go this route, buy one lens: 28-70 mm [@ F2.8 or faster] or something in this range as this will cover most of your needs ... if this is not enough get a teleconverter instead of a telephoto - a 2x teleconverter would boost your 70 mm lense to 140 mm. But after buying all this really expensive equipment, you're going to worry about it constantly in a place like India. Also, the D70 is no pro-body, so it will have to be babied a little bit.

I struggle with camera decisions like this a lot, I personally think it better to go with the finest quality small camera you can afford and bring lots of 1-4 GB CF cards instead of an iBook. If you're not going to be slumming it when you travel [i.e. staying in good hotels and taking private transportation] then maybe taking the above kit will be OK, but if you're going to be hopping on public transport and staying in nasty hotels - keep it really simple. Having a lot of expensive camera gear will inevitably become a burden so keep that in mind. Also, figure out a comfortable way of carrying around your camera in a easily accessible yet inconspicuous manner.

CARBON KEN: Yes the whole switching thing between Nikon and Canon is really interesting. The G6 is my first Canon [I've been a Nikon user for years] b/c I wasn't really happy with any of Nikon's offerings in the Canon G6 range. Both companies are very similar on many levels. High-end stuff ... I'd probably stick with Nikon ... the D2X has major drooool factor.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

Forget the compact camera nonsense. If you have a D70, then use it. A camera is for collecting pictures, not dust. If you don't bring it, you'll regret it. TRUST ME. There will be a several times when you wish you had your DSLR, but you don't have it and you have to settle for second best which would be your compact happy snap.

Leave the long telephoto at home, bring the kit lens, check out that new Nikon lens that they released for the D50 crowd I think it's a 55-200 or something like that, and bring that along, and you got yourself a nice light kit, and you're fully covered. 

If a compact is a must, I would look at the Canon's (and I'm a Nikon guy).
Here why:

- The Sony's are nice but they use memory sticks, which are good, but $$$$. They also claim to have Zeiss lenses, but they're Japanese Zeiss Lenses
- Panasonics have that so called Leica lens, but you're not getting a Leica lens for less than a grand, I don't care what it says on label, besides, true Leica lens are made in Canada. 
- Nikons are nice, but Canon is nicer.
- Olympus made some dam fine film camera, I don't know about digital.
- Konica Minolta, I got a Minolta F300, I'll trade it for a Canon any day. 
- Casio has been making digital cameras for a long time, the first digital camera I used was Casio, about 10 years ago, it recorded onto a floppy disk. no real complaints.
- Pentax, they seem to have nice gear.

I would suggest, get the nikon lens, and bring the D70, you won't regret it, and get a small happy snap Canon for the less serious pictures. Plus the batteries in the D70 will last longer than any happy snap camera.

vince


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Travel details for camera decision purposes...

Will be spending about a week traveling from Delhi to the north and then back toward the Goa area. We (wife and kids 9 and 11) will be taking the train and using private cars in combination. We have native friends who will be with us for part of the trip. We will then be spending about a week at one of the resorts on the coast. Accommodations won't be the high-end hotels (like our last trip) but won't be straight bare bones. Staying in tents in the tiger park, private homes comparable to our own and one snooty resort. Don't have all the details yet.

India has been called a litmus test for travellers. I hope my kids pass. I guess I have since I'm going back.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

scootsandludes said:


> I would suggest, get the nikon lens, and bring the D70, you won't regret it, and get a small happy snap Canon for the less serious pictures. Plus the batteries in the D70 will last longer than any happy snap camera.


Unfortunatley, it's the camera body I don't have. I already have the lenses. I do want a small camera for above stated reasons.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

How about one of those waterproof digital cameras? Pentax WR for example? They are also dust proof I think.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

elmer said:


> How about one of those waterproof digital cameras? Pentax WR for example? They are also dust proof I think.


If only they could make them theft-proof they'd be the perfect travel camera!


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

at least they don't _look_ valuable


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Since we're talking about the possiblility of theft, if you spend a lot on your camera, consider getting an extra rider put on your insurance. I have it on my equipment so I do not have to make a claim on my insurance & it is quite affordable. It also covers things like incidental damage.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

What an interesting thread! It just highlights the dilemma many travellers have about what camera/s to take. I have travelled with an SLR, compact p&s and camcorder - too much gear!! When I leave 1 or two behind, I inevetably miss the ones I don't have.

There just is no right answer. For my next trip I'm getting one of those 12X image stabilized zoom p&s (likely Canon S2), and then see how I feel.


----------



## DP004 (Mar 9, 2005)

try there:
http://www.megapixel.net/

and there:
http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech.htm


----------



## hkx (Feb 20, 2005)

Canon 610D/620D


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

One of the zoom cameras with IS can be very useful Be careful to check the size, because many are as large as SLRs.

I would not travel to India (or anywhere else) without my SLRs. I have carried them so often, to so many places, that I have a good system for handling them. With some forethought I am able to plan which lenses to carry on any given day. Like anything else, it is a matter of practice. I have a very nice tamrac sling bag that carries an SLR with lens, plus a second lens. it is often smaller than the bags carried by other people who aronly using bags for other items.

When I don't have them I miss shots. 

I would also advise taking a notebook if you have one. I don't use it so much for viewing and editing when on a trip - more for security. I empty my memory cards and burn CDs to reduce risk. I usually travel with about 6 GB in cards.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Also watch with the zoom cameras that the lens is adequate. You may find a camera that offers great zoom but the f-stop is less than flexible (stuck at f5.6 for example). Also keep in mind that if you're using zoom to its full extent, you will not be able to hand hold the camera without shake if it is not image stabilized (why I love my zoom lens with the stabilization built in).

If it hasn't already been mentioned: http://www.dpreview.com/


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for all of the recommendations. It's going to take me some time to sort through them all. I was thinkging about creating a comparison chart but that's just too much work.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Macified said:


> Thanks for all of the recommendations. It's going to take me some time to sort through them all. I was thinkging about creating a comparison chart but that's just too much work.


If you are still looking, Futureshop has the Canon A510 on sale at the moment for $219.

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...665000FS10057434&catid=10129&logon=&langid=EN


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I didn't think this thread was still active.
Went to India last year for three months. had the same predicament and finally decided on a Minolta Dimage, the one with the zoom lens inside the body. It comes in 2, 3 and 5M versions, is reasonably priced, is very compact, has fast start up times, ready to shoot in an instant. Even has a continuous video mode where you can shoot video clips until the SD card is full.
You can obviously get much better and fancier cameras, but for traveling around for three months, this was just what the doctor ordered.
Unfortunately, I found that most of these models sold in Canada tend to be the 'not-so-good' ones. I guess the thinking is - good enough for those canucks.
For instance, the 3M one is an x31, or an xg or an xt. The x31 sold in Canada is not that good, the xg is much better but you have to get it from the US.


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

http://reviews.cnet.com/Panasonic_L...cessory_kit/4505-6501_7-31222019.html?tag=tab


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

dolawren said:


> If you are still looking, Futureshop has the Canon A510 on sale at the moment for $219.
> 
> http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...665000FS10057434&catid=10129&logon=&langid=EN


Just to make it more confusing...
Futureshop's recent flyer in T.O. lists this camera as being $229.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

*This Old Thread*

Time time bring this behemoth back to life.

I got a decent bit of cash to put towards a camera for Christmas and am trying to narrow down some specifics.

I am currently leaning towards the Nikon Coolpix S4. I'm not a big fan of the swivel design but like the idea of having high zoom in a small camera. There is no image stabilizer in this camera so I will have to be careful when shooting high zoom but that is manageable (I hope). Decent pixel count will go a long way as I do use my pictures for large format printing at times.

Have also looked (on paper) at the Canon PowerShot S80 but would like higher zoom. Additionally, one of the reviews I read on this suggested that the shutter speed isn't great.

Features I'd like...

good zoom
fast response
panoramic assist mode (Canon is good at this)
small, easy to carry

I may end up waiting until some time in February (I travel in March). Are there photography shows in February that I should be following for new releases? If cameras are intro's at these shows, are they usually available in Canada in short order?

Thanks for sticking with me.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Right now I use a Fuji S 5100 with 10X optical zoom. A good lense for a point and shoot and I am very happy with the pictures it takes. I am about to upgrade to a digital SLR though but have been very happy with this camera's performance.


----------



## Admant (Jun 9, 2003)

I have a Pentax *ist DS. Much smaller then the Nikon or Cannon Digital SLR's. Decent zoom on the standard lens. I belive they are calling it the *ist DL now and its under a grand.


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

I am hoping to pick up a Fujifilm e900 in the next day or so. It is smaller and lighter and only has a 4x zoom compared to the 6x on my 5 year old Fujifilm 6900z that has served me well, but is getting a bit long in the tooth. I can hardly wait to get my hands on this little 9 megapixel gem.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Are there photography shows in February that I should be following for new releases? I


yes, there is a show in february, which will mean new releases. cameras on discount now may be the ones to be replaced, so it's a good time to grab one. Also, as you noted, though new cameras are announced it may be some time before they are available.

have a look at this one. very small, stabilzation etc
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/panasonicfz5/


----------



## candykoala_44 (May 28, 2005)

Chipper said:


> I am hoping to pick up a Fujifilm e900 in the next day or so. It is smaller and lighter and only has a 4x zoom compared to the 6x on my 5 year old Fujifilm 6900z that has served me well, but is getting a bit long in the tooth. I can hardly wait to get my hands on this little 9 megapixel gem.


Hey Chipper,

I have (1) Fuji FinePix E900 left in the store at $549.99. The Real Photo Technology is a dramatic improvement compared to cameras in the same price range.

Farley
Foto Source


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Whoever is looking that Panny 
http://www.steves-digicams.com/2003_reviews/fz1.html

over in EhMac Classifieds is a very sweet deal.

http://www.ehmac.ca/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=5103


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks, Farley, but I actually have a sweeter deal lined up at a small camera store here in K-W that I just happened to wander into just to look around and kill time last night. The proprietor said he would match and beat Henry's, FS, or Best Buy by $20. Henry's price on the e900 this week is $529.99. I told him I'd be back tomorrow or Saturday whenever the money goes into my account. 

I'm happy to support a small local business. I've had film developed at his store over the years and also bought a small Kodak from him a number of years ago. When I wandered in to see what he had in stock and how his prices compared, I really wasn't expecting to be offered such a good deal.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

Admant said:


> I have a Pentax *ist DS. Much smaller then the Nikon or Cannon Digital SLR's. Decent zoom on the standard lens. I belive they are calling it the *ist DL now and its under a grand.


 Sorry to continue an off-topic tangent to the thread, but actually the *ist DS2 is more like the DS. The DL is cheaper because it uses a pentamirror instead of a pentaprism. The pentaprism is one of the main advantages to me of the DS or DS2 over other entry-level DSLRs, because it greatly improves the viewfinder. The DS2 (body-only) is $900. The DL is $20 more with a kit lens.


----------



## candykoala_44 (May 28, 2005)

Chipper said:


> The proprietor said he would match and beat Henry's, FS, or Best Buy by $20. Henry's price on the e900 this week is $529.99. I told him I'd be back tomorrow or Saturday whenever the money goes into my account.
> 
> I'm happy to support a small local business. I've had film developed at his store over the years and also bought a small Kodak from him a number of years ago. When I wandered in to see what he had in stock and how his prices compared, I really wasn't expecting to be offered such a good deal.


Hey Chipper,

$529.99 for a Fuji FinePix E900 is very aggressive - especially for a camera that is currently back-ordered from Fuji. If you take another $20 off - that's darn near cost price.

If you want to support your local dealer, show your appreciation by offering to pay for your new camera with cash or debit. This way your local dealer doesn't have to absorb the credit card charges and end up loosing money.

You can help your local dealer stay in business and he will continue to serve you in the years to come.


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

candykoala_44 said:


> Hey Chipper,
> 
> If you want to support your local dealer, show your appreciation by offering to pay for your new camera with cash or debit. This way your local dealer doesn't have to absorb the credit card charges and end up loosing money.
> 
> You can help your local dealer stay in business and he will continue to serve you in the years to come.


candykoala, I intend to pay with cash and buy a bag, extra rechargable batteries, and a 1 GB xD card from him as well. I also saw a neckstrap that I liked so will pick that up at the same time. One good turn deserves another as far as I am concerned.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

*Using Credit Cards makes sense, depending on card used*



Chipper said:


> I intend to pay with cash


Like others I choose to support small local businesses. I do pay with my credit card, as it extends my warranty, and gives 60 day price protection (meaning I can pay whatever the little guy sells for, and then get the cc company to match FS, BestBuy, WalMart, etc.).

This is a win-win situation - little guy gets sale at his price, buyer gets lowest available price in 60 days.

I have a fee-free platinum card from Citibank, that pays me 2% toward the purchase of any motor vehicle.


----------



## webwiz23 (Dec 10, 2005)

I use a Nikon 7600, is small and had great photo quality. It also comes with a pretty good price tag. Very easy to use as well. Its no professional quality one but it will do quite well on vacation pics.


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

I bought my e900 tonight after work. Got the very sweet price I was quoted the other day. He also matched Henry's price on a 1 GB xD card without me asking and discounted other items that I purchased. He has to order the camera since he sold his last e900, but I knew that would be the case. I feel that I did very well with this purchase without having to haggle.

TheBat, I originally planned to use my gold MasterCard for the very reasons you've cited until I discovered last Friday afternoon at Carmen's Camera in London that it had been compromised. I had an e900 along with several accessories in the bag at the time. I am currently waiting for a new card to arrive along with an affadavit to clear me of the $1500 in charges that some schmuck ran up one day in late November.

Now to be patient until the e900 arrives - hopefully by this time next week. 

I did look at the Nikon 7900 which was a slightly smaller camera with a nice set of features, but only had a 3x zoom. I also looked at one of the smaller Panasonic Lumix cameras that had a 6x zoom and image stabilization, but no optical viewfinder. In the end, I decided to stick with Fuji. This will be my 3rd Fujifilm digital ... DX9, 6900z, and now the 9 megapixel e900. Should be lots of fun!

I want to play NOW!!!


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I picked up a Kodak Z740 before xmas and didn't like it.
I returnrd it to FS and walked over to Henrys bought a Nikon D50 and a Fuji S5200, dropped $2000 ouch! Now I have to hide them from the wife!
ahahahah!

John


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

johnnydee said:


> I picked up a Kodak Z740 before xmas and didn't like it.
> I returnrd it to FS and walked over to Henrys bought a Nikon D50 and a Fuji S5200, dropped $2000 ouch! Now I have to hide them from the wife!
> ahahahah!
> 
> John


Hee hee! You sure did an upgrade! :greedy:  Congrats - you can't take it with you so might as well enjoy it! Have fun!


----------

